# أصنع محرك 50 حصان لا يحتاج الي أي وقود في منزلك



## رشيد الديزل (4 سبتمبر 2011)

أصنع محرك 50 حصان لا يحتاج الي أي وقود في منزلك
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اليوم أقدم لكم وثيقه هامه جدا في مجال الطاقه المجانيه وهي وثيقه هامه ونادره تشرح بالتفصيل كيفيه صنع محرك لا يحتاج الي أي وقود ( The Fuelless Engine ) بأبسط الخامات وهو محرك من نوع البالس أو محركات النبضه وببساطه محركات البالس هي أختراع مجرب وفكرتها عباره عن توليد قدره ميكانيكيه كبيره بأستخدام الأقطاب المغناطيسيه التي تتغذي علي نبضات مولده من مولد ضغط كهربي عالي يستخدم فولت ضعيف وتيار لا يتجاوز الأمبير في كثير من الأحيان لينتج النبضه او البالس التي تنتج في هذه الترتيبه قدره ميكانيكيه تقاس بالحصان وبالطبع هذا المحرك يعتبر ثوره في توفير الطاقه حيث ان بعد ذلك يمكن ان يتغذي المحرك من تيار مولد كهربي صغير مثبت علي عمود المحرك ذاته وحتي في حال أستخدام بطاريات مشحونه سوف يقوم هذا المحرك بالعمل لمئات الكيلو مترات بشحنه واحده مقارنه بالمحركات الكهربيه الأخري هذا وانتظروا المزيد في هذا المجال والوثيقه بالرابط أدناه

http://adf.ly/1f7kC


----------



## الحطاب 2011 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي تأكد من الرابط 

اعتقد تقصد هذا الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/get/zxPzY4Gl/The_FuelLess_Engine.html


----------



## علاء يوسف (6 سبتمبر 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## هيرو يووي (16 مارس 2012)

*مع ألف شكر أخي الكريم هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه شكر من أعماق القلب:56:*


----------



## nazire (18 مارس 2012)

لقد صنعت محرك يعمل بال جاذبية الارضية ولكن ليس له قوة


----------

